# Stock Lightbulb Wattage



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

We have our trailer in storage so I can't check this for myself, but can anyone tell me what the stock wattage on each interior light bulb is? I recently replaced 1 light fixture bulbs with a panel of LED's from Ebay. Incredibly bright, but I forgot to check how much power savings I'm actually getting from this. The seller quotes 7.2w for the whole panel. For some reason, I think the stock bulb is 14w? I'm pretty impressed with the output. Good price too. If anyone is interested, here is the link. I just ordered 6 more, that's when I realized forgot to check the stock bulb wattage.










LED panels


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I just replaced a bunch of the bulbs with either 4 or 7 watt bulbs. In most places like the kids bunks the 4 watt ones were plenty. Overall I think I cut the potential wattage used in half for about $10 in bulbs.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

The standard bulbs are #921. They are rated at 18W, which would be a nominal 1.4 amp.

Bob


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

W4DRR said:


> The standard bulbs are #921. They are rated at 18W, which would be a nominal 1.4 amp.
> 
> Bob


Thanks. I feel better now at 0.6amps.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

what led lights did you get? are they direct replacments? or do you have to do some rewiring?


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

bama29fan said:


> what led lights did you get? are they direct replacments? or do you have to do some rewiring?


The link is on my original post of what I got. It comes with adapters so no wiring needed. Pretty much plug n play.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Silvrsled. I just ordered a couple. If they work as advertised, i'll get more. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Silvrsled said:


> what led lights did you get? are they direct replacments? or do you have to do some rewiring?


The link is on my original post of what I got. It comes with adapters so no wiring needed. Pretty much plug n play.
[/quote]

did you buy one for each bulb (mine have two bulbs) or one for the entire light unit?

Got a picture with the install done?


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> what led lights did you get? are they direct replacments? or do you have to do some rewiring?


The link is on my original post of what I got. It comes with adapters so no wiring needed. Pretty much plug n play.
[/quote]

did you buy one for each bulb (mine have two bulbs) or one for the entire light unit?

Got a picture with the install done?
[/quote]

I bought one to replace each bulb. Unfortunately, I didn't take any pics before I put the trailer away. I will be getting it out again next weekend so I'll take some pics then.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I just installed mine (2 LED's per light unit). Nice white light! They seem to run a little hot, but they are a good source of light. So, it runs about $20.00 per fixture. I did one and will do more soon. LED's will be really great when the price goes down.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

john7349 said:


> I just installed mine (2 LED's per light unit). Nice white light! They seem to run a little hot, but they are a good source of light. So, it runs about $20.00 per fixture. I did one and will do more soon. LED's will be really great when the price goes down.


I got the rest of mine and replaced almost the rest of the fixtures. Wasn't sure if I would like them but we just got back from a camping trip at the beach and have to say, love the whiter light. Mine didn't feel hot though. the stock bulbs feel hot to me.


----------

